# breakfast



## ohitsnicola (Jun 5, 2017)

hiiii can i have some breakfast ideas please??? Toast causes havoc.... was having bran flakes but they're not helping much either. Just need something quick and easy! 

oh i dont like eggs, tomatoes lol! 

Thank you x


----------



## Vicsetter (Jun 5, 2017)

1) Lizi's Low Sugar Granola with Yeo Valley natural whole milk yogurt.
2) slice of bacon wrapped round a high meat content sausage.


----------



## Martin Canty (Jun 5, 2017)

Omelet.... Very versatile


----------



## Vicsetter (Jun 5, 2017)

P.S. Bran Flakes are very high in sugar (6g sugar in each 30g serving, you did weigh your serving didn't you)?), although slighter lower than most cereals in total carbs.  Sugar is the second ingredient in Rice Crispies, Crunchy Nut and Corn Flakes, the third ingredient in Bran Flakes (The 4 cereals we serve in our Guest House, so I am aware that they are all pretty bad)
Lizi's low sugar granola is 45g per 100 carbs and 3.8g per 100 sugar so a lot less than BranFlakes.  You can get it in the supermarkets but if you have trouble you can buy it on-line here: https://www.lizis.co.uk/lizis-granola-c1#page1:infscr52


----------



## Vicsetter (Jun 5, 2017)

Martin Canty said:


> Omelet.... Very versatile


Bit hard to make without eggs, lol.


----------



## ukjohn (Jun 5, 2017)

*Every morning for breakfast I have about eight red or black grapes with 200 gram of  Greek natural yogurt.*


----------



## grainger (Jun 5, 2017)

I eat Greek yoghurt. Find as a treat croissants aren't too bad as the butter slows down the spike.

Breakfast is such a pain!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jun 5, 2017)

Have you tried Burgen bread for your toast? I find I don't get the spike that I get with regular bread


----------



## ohitsnicola (Jun 5, 2017)

grainger said:


> I eat Greek yoghurt. Find as a treat croissants aren't too bad as the butter slows down the spike.
> 
> Breakfast is such a pain!


Mmmm croissants! I occasionally have blueberries and greek yoghurt....doesn't always fill me up though!


----------



## ohitsnicola (Jun 5, 2017)

Vicsetter said:


> P.S. Bran Flakes are very high in sugar (6g sugar in each 30g serving, you did weigh your serving didn't you)?), although slighter lower than most cereals in total carbs.  Sugar is the second ingredient in Rice Crispies, Crunchy Nut and Corn Flakes, the third ingredient in Bran Flakes (The 4 cereals we serve in our Guest House, so I am aware that they are all pretty bad)
> Lizi's low sugar granola is 45g per 100 carbs and 3.8g per 100 sugar so a lot less than BranFlakes.  You can get it in the supermarkets but if you have trouble you can buy it on-line here: https://www.lizis.co.uk/lizis-granola-c1#page1:infscr52


Jheeze!! It's not cheap is it!!


----------



## ohitsnicola (Jun 5, 2017)

Vicsetter said:


> 1) Lizi's Low Sugar Granola with Yeo Valley natural whole milk yogurt.
> 2) slice of bacon wrapped round a high meat content sausage.


2nd option sounds better haha!


----------



## ohitsnicola (Jun 5, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Have you tried Burgen bread for your toast? I find I don't get the spike that I get with regular bread


Is that the soya and linseed bread?? Think I have tried it once or twice before! What do you have on your toast??


----------



## grovesy (Jun 5, 2017)

BrokenPancreas1994 said:


> Is that the soya and linseed bread?? Think I have tried it once or twice before! What do you have on your toast??


Yes it is. 
Greek yogurt and blueberries don't fill me up for breakfast either.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jun 5, 2017)

BrokenPancreas1994 said:


> Is that the soya and linseed bread?? Think I have tried it once or twice before! What do you have on your toast??



Yep, that's the one. I have peanut butter or Bovril.


----------



## Amigo (Jun 5, 2017)

I thought it was just me and maybe I'm a bit of a pig but yoghurt and blueberries wouldn't fill me up on a morning either. I'm at my most hungry on a morning (and better equipped to handle carbs).


----------



## grovesy (Jun 5, 2017)

Amigo said:


> I thought it was just me and maybe I'm a bit of a pig but yoghurt and blueberries wouldn't fill me up on a morning either. I'm at my most hungry on a morning (and better equipped to handle carbs).


I tried it a few weeks ago and I was hungry before mid morning. I don't like the frozen berries either as they are too mushy for me. Much prefer the fresh.


----------



## Amigo (Jun 5, 2017)

grovesy said:


> I tried it a few weeks ago and I was hungry before mid morning. I don't like the frozen berries either as they are too mushy for me. Much prefer the fresh.



Me too grovesy. I like eggs on a morning


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jun 5, 2017)

Yoghurt doesn't fill me up either, plate of scrambled eggs or Burgen toast for me. If I'm feeling particularly rebellious I have mini shredded wheat as they tend not to spike me too much.


----------



## Steff (Jun 5, 2017)

Amigo said:


> Me too grovesy. I like eggs on a morning


sounds like that song "how do you like your eggs on a morning i like mine with a smile ". hehe


----------



## ohitsnicola (Jun 5, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Yep, that's the one. I have peanut butter or Bovril.


Ahhhhhhh marmite!!! I shall have that or like you say peanut butter! I shall stock up when I go shopping Thursday! 

What about Quaker oats (rolled oats) ??


----------



## ohitsnicola (Jun 5, 2017)

I'm a hungry person...does my head in lol!! Although....it may be a lack of water attempting to drink more...as I am pretty sure I have pepsi max for blood now LOL


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 5, 2017)

Some people can tolerate porridge others cant, i cant haha, I vote toast with COCOA AND PEANUT BUTTER SPREAD!!! haha x


----------



## khskel (Jun 5, 2017)

BrokenPancreas1994 said:


> Jheeze!! It's not cheap is it!!


It works out at less than 40p a portion + milk. I have it with unsweetened almond milk and tend to stock up when rtescos have it on offer


----------



## ohitsnicola (Jun 5, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Some people can tolerate porridge others cant, i cant haha, I vote toast with COCOA AND PEANUT BUTTER SPREAD!!! haha x


I've never heard of Cocoa and peanut butter spread haha enlighten me haha xx


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 5, 2017)

Meridian make it. it's like £2.49 for a 280g jar, its delicious, could make it yourself by adding some cocoa powder to peanut butter but the meridian stuff has a little bit of honey in it xxxx


----------



## ohitsnicola (Jun 5, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Meridian make it. it's like £2.49 for a 280g jar, its delicious, could make it yourself by adding some cocoa powder to peanut butter but the meridian stuff has a little bit of honey in it xxxx


I shall have a google!! Nutella is my weakness haah! xxxx


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jun 5, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Meridian make it. it's like £2.49 for a 280g jar, its delicious, could make it yourself by adding some cocoa powder to peanut butter but the meridian stuff has a little bit of honey in it xxxx



I'm definitely going to try that lol!


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 5, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> I'm definitely going to try that lol!


I love the stuff, never tried it but bought 2 jars last sunday hoping I'd like it and i LOVE it! nearly finished the first jar already! haha x


----------



## Vicsetter (Jun 5, 2017)

A drink of dilute lemon juice (try PLJ) will stave off hunger pangs.  Grapefruit is pretty good as well (if you are not on drugs which prehibit it).


----------



## Amigo (Jun 5, 2017)

Vicsetter said:


> A drink of dilute lemon juice (try PLJ) will stave off hunger pangs.  Grapefruit is pretty good as well (if you are not on drugs which prehibit it).



I'll have to give that a try Vic!


----------



## ohitsnicola (Jun 6, 2017)

Vicsetter said:


> A drink of dilute lemon juice (try PLJ) will stave off hunger pangs.  Grapefruit is pretty good as well (if you are not on drugs which prehibit it).


Cannot stand grapefruit juice lol, but not allowed it anyway!


----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 6, 2017)

I have porridge most mornings, fills me up and doesn't spike my bloods too much.


----------



## goosey (Jun 6, 2017)

I drink at least 2 ltrs of water plus on average 2 tea before lunch and i dont snack at all now , looking at your pic you dont need to loose weight but i do and am losing more since i have been drinking more water, oh and im a pig


----------



## Bill Stewardson (Jun 6, 2017)

Bergen bread is great, even with just buttrr on.

I like turkey rashers, Hecks sausages are good. Rich tea biscuits are good for inbetween meals.


----------



## scousebird (Jun 7, 2017)

Today's breakfast will be some berries with low fat Greek yogurt and 2 boiled eggs with a slice of Burgen


----------



## Enid (Jun 7, 2017)

Today's breakfast - 3 rashers streaky bacon 3 large mushrooms tea.


----------



## chaoticcar (Jun 7, 2017)

Lidl protein roll with lots of cheese toasted and Marmite of course 
  CAROL


----------



## scousebird (Jun 8, 2017)

Breakfast today - mushroom omelette & a yogurt


----------



## scousebird (Jun 9, 2017)

Today's breakfast: Berries & Greek yogurt, poached eggs on 1 wholemeal toast.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 9, 2017)

scousebird said:


> Breakfast today - mushroom omelette & a yogurt





scousebird said:


> Today's breakfast: Berries & Greek yogurt, poached eggs on 1 wholemeal toast.



Unfortunately Helen - the person enquiring says she doesn't like eggs.  Have to say, I couldn't eat those amounts of food first thing and I'd struggle with two eggs at lunchtime anyway, without the toast and anything else.  Not criticising whatever you actually need - just amazed at the sheer amounts of food other people seem to be able to consume with no prob whatsoever.


----------



## scousebird (Jun 10, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Unfortunately Helen - the person enquiring says she doesn't like eggs.  Have to say, I couldn't eat those amounts of food first thing and I'd struggle with two eggs at lunchtime anyway, without the toast and anything else.  Not criticising whatever you actually need - just amazed at the sheer amounts of food other people seem to be able to consume with no prob whatsoever.


I don't know if it's a problem yet as I'm not self testing, next blood test end of the month.  I get up extremely early most days and quite often breakfast is actually 2.5 - 3 hours later so not exactly first thing


----------



## trophywench (Jun 10, 2017)

Well the eggs or yoghurt wouldn't affect my BG or yours (cos when the body gets enough from other foods it doesn't start converting any protein or fat into glucose usually and you're eating enough carbs to keep it happy) - but I just couldn't eat that much food.  However have to say on UK 'B&B' holidays if I get up at a reasonable hour and go out to taste the air for a bit before returning to the guest house etc - I can then tuck in to a lovely full English cooked and presented attractively by someone else and if I decide Hang it and have the toast and marmalade 'dessert' well fine - just don't expect me to be able to eat lunch! LOL

Every 10g of carb wherever it's from - chips or tomatoes, or cake or carrots - will see a rise in my BG of 3.0 on my meter.  So one large slice of medium cut bread whether it's white or brown or yellow cum pink with blue spots, will increase it from 4.5 to nearly 6.0.  Obviously I'm T1 so that's without me taking any insulin to cover the food.  You have insulin, but no-one knows how much, or when, or how much your body resists that insulin, if it even does that at all.  It really isn't simple - and there honestly is no way of telling what X food or Y food or what amount of it does what, to anyone's BG without them testing their blood.

A periodic HbA1c blood test will never tell any of us what damage spiking or plummeting BGs there has been in between those tests or, what they have done to us.  I went through nearly two years when my meter kept showing me swings between HI (over 33.3) and LOL (under 1.8) on a daily basis.  Of course there were all sorts of numbers in between those but they did happen at least once a day, often more times.  I kept saying this isn't right and asking for help - and my stupid GP told me because my A1c was 7.5% (59) 'You only need to try a little bit harder'.  Pillock. 

The spikes and plummets are more responsible for starting the rot - and aggravating it once it's started - eg retinopathy bleeds, kidney and nerve damage - than having a slightly high HbA1c over a length of time.  Years ago Helen - ALL diabetics were instructed to test, same as all diabetics MUST watch their carb intake and take plenty of exercise.  That only lasted until approx late 1980s.  Since then diabetic care for T2s has taken an absolute nose-dive and whilst £££billions has been spent on developing new drugs for T2 FAR less money per head has been spent on education plus all medical treatment and advice, prior to the complications setting in because successive governments have progressively invested far less cash in the NHS - and it's all about saving dosh in this year's budget/in this term of government than it is about any person's future prospects or any extra expenditure under a future different regime.  We saved £££ is what they want - not We saved XXX more people's lives/saved the NHS.

Especially since yesterday, and what we're now stuck with for the next 5 years, please, please Helen - don't just 'not worry' about it - when you are in a position to treat yourself better than the NHS will.  Invest in a Codefree meter and strips and get testing when you need to, to learn what your body can tolerate and what it can't.  And proceed accordingly with getting on with your life !


----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 10, 2017)

ukjohn said:


> *Every morning for breakfast I have about eight red or black grapes with 200 gram of  Greek natural yogurt.*


But aren't grapes sugar bombs ukjohn  - or don't they spike your bgls? x
WL


----------



## trophywench (Jun 11, 2017)

Well I the fat in the yoghurt slows the grapes down, rather than just posting them in until you find you've nearly finished the bunch! - but I haven't bought any for years for that very reason, same as bananas.

Certainly one of those YMMV things - John joined the forum in 2008 and is still with us - so I'd be surprised if he was still eating stuff that sends his BG into the stratosphere!


----------

